# The new Michigan Legislative Sportsmen's Caucus



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Snippet:
Thursday may prove to be an important day for Michigan's outdoor-recreation enthusiasts: It's the first meeting of the new Michigan Legislative Sportsmen's Caucus.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/state...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1046862773154050.xml


----------

